# Ferret in need of a home...



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

"Name: Bilbo

Breed: Ferret

Age: 7 Months

Sex: Male

Bilbo was found in Hull wandering around someone's garden. Either an escapee or deliberately released. Either way he is now looking for a permanent home. If you are considering a ferret please contact us, as well as this ferret we can give you the number of 'Ferret Rescue'









Sunnydene Animal Shelter, Pinfold, South Cave, HU15 2JR

Tel: 01430 423986 - Registered Charity No. 1003998

Our Email Address is [email protected]

Open 365 days a year 11am to 2pm - no appointments necessary"


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hope he finds a good home soon, Guess he wasnt Microchipped then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hope he finds a good home soon, Guess he wasnt Microchipped then?


Can't have been  poor lil guy.


----------

